# A dilemma for my character...



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 29, 2008)

So yeah, I am currently having a dilemma for my character Rufus. I need to know which version of his character I should keep.

Here is my original ("classic") version of him...

Rufus was Wulf's (main character) best friend since childhood. He lived next door with his sickly mother at planet Wolfstar. They were friendly neighbors with Wulf, and Wulf's mom helped Rufus get to military academy. He and Wulf both became interested in close combat (particularly with neutron blades - think of a katana variation of lightsabers) and space combat. However, when both he and Wulf were one year before graduation, his mom died. Before dying however, she left him with a note about his father being a soldier in Exilus (the base planet of the main enemy, although currently the planet has been exploded). He left heading towards the planet, saying goodbye to his best friend. Three years later, they faced each other in space combat. Wulf told him to return back, for Wolfstar was his home planet regardless whether his parents were from Exilus or not. However, Wulf accidentally shot him when a stray enemy debris was floating around.

Volgar (main enemy, although now he is "retired") examined the remains of the battlefield, and found him nearly dying. He was "resurrected" by fusing his blood with Anatyde (a "living metal" that can turn into a form of perpetual energy when strong emotions are done around it). He was revived, although a x-scar remained on his muzzle, and every time he felt the urge of vengeance, he could release a surge of energy in a form of fire. He hired three soldiers (Arma, an armadillo who isn't really harmful, but becomes aggressive to those who gives Rufus a bad name; Red, a "100% focused" sniper cheetah who has a tendency to exaggerate and lose concentration  when he couldn't contact his sister; Hawkin, a genius labrat hawk who is actually concerned about conservation of resources) for his crew to do Volgar's bidding provided that it involved getting back at Wulf.

He soon faced Wulf (who has also gained his own team after graduation), and because of his Anatyde boost, he nearly killed Wulf. However, this snapped his senses for a moment, and soon began questioning himself if what he was doing was right. He and Wulf faced again, with this time, Wulf having Anatyde boost as well. They both ended in a draw fight, but Rufus finally opened his eyes in what he was doing. He and his team soon fled Volgar. They established the "Company for Hire" team, an anonymous team dedicated on aiding people.

He still felt that he owe his best friend. He soon began helping Wulf and his group, and soon, their friendship was rekindled. He had began mentoring Wulf in close-combat. And soon his Anatyde force, originally fueled by vengeance, was now fueled with valor. He continued helping Wulf and the people, and soon began fighting against Volgar. He and his team helped in the destruction of Exilus and the banishment of Volgar to the Chaos Theory (Chaos Theory is a dimension of "unreality", a plane where stuff like zero division, square root of negative one, etc., impossible to escape).

Now here is the "rebuild" version...

Rufus was the only orphan who relied on the "social services" given off by the Wolfstar government, allowing him to enter the academy, albeit generally looked down by everyone because he relied on government help. Trying to prove them wrong, he tried his best with his skills in space and close combat. However, he was outshone by Wulf. This gave him a grudged feeling against Wulf.

This hidden grudge continued until they became official soldiers. During an attack against Volgar, his squad led an air force attack. However, they were all decimated save him, who got "lucky" when a stray meteor hit the enemy chasing him. Feeling guilty about this, he decided to commit a suicidal attack. Wulf tried to chase him down, but he got lost in an asteroid field. Wulf tried to save him by shooting the meteors, but he ended up getting shot.

Volgar recovered his nearly dying body and resurrected him by fusing him with Anatyde. He was forced to believe that Wulf was the one who shot him. He hired two soldiers (in this version Hawkin is in Wolfstar as a scientist) who would go along with him. While he and his group would do anything Volgar commanded them (provided it had payment) without failing, when they met Wulf's team, they lost. However, Rufus was able to deal a dirty but mortal wound at Wulf (by stabbing to the chest). He thought he finally fulfilled something.

His ambition began to grow. He and his team soon fled Volgar's planet and disbanded eventually. He, working on his own, became a bounty hunter. He soon got a bounty of "Wulf's head" with huge reward from an anonymous client, and soon fared off with Wulf. However, he realized that his client was Volgar, and not wanting the idea of "being controlled", he teamed up with Wulf. They both took down Volgar and sent the villain to the Chaos Theory. Exilus became a bounty hunter's ground, as well as a criminal's hideout. Rufus decided to stay there, and fared off with bounties and Wulf, either as an enemy or as an ally, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 29, 2008)

When it comes to Rufus and Wulf, I'm liking both versions. Maybe have Rufus be an orphan and become friends to Wulf, but they don't become the best of friends. Then as the years go on, Rufus begins to distance himself from Wulf and starts to grow a grudge. Not from anything big, but from a bunch of petty stuff. And the only the time he really sets his grudge aside is when they go to battle. When it comes to the end, if the whole bounty thing takes place then, I'm enjoying the second version. To me, it has a bit more emotion to it.

When it comes to Volgar using Rufus, I'm leaning more towards the second version. Again, it sounds like there might more emotion involved.

I hope you don't mind me making a suggestion, but if you decide to using the second version: don't mention what happened to Rufus's family, or anything of his past. Keep that level of suspence going in the story. And the only way the reader might get a sense of Rufus's past is by his actions.

I hope that helps.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 30, 2008)

So you prefer the bad-boy Rufus than the misguided Rufus eh?


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 31, 2008)

More like a mixture of both.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, but you seem to focus more on the rebuild one. XP


----------

